# Horrible Over Speed Beeping Noise



## GTO676 (Jun 6, 2005)

This maybe a stupid question but how do I get rid of the beeping when it hits 30mph? I read the manual and got into the setup of the display settings but still can not change it from 30 mph. It's driving me nuts!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don't go over 30mph :lol:   :willy: :willy:


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

GTO676 said:


> This maybe a stupid question but how do I get rid of the beeping when it hits 30mph? I read the manual and got into the setup of the display settings but still can not change it from 30 mph. It's driving me nuts!!


Don't go into the settings menu at startup. Just hit mode button (at any time) until you see the O/S speed on the left screen. Now hit the up or down arrow, until it reaches the speed you want to set it to. :cheers


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Haha "Don't go over thirty" That would be inpossible in this car - You would have to take off the gas pedal. LOL

What you need to do is scroll thru the setting on the DIC after starting the car. Once you get to the overspeed option, u can set the speed to whatever you want. I set mine at 100, cuz 65 wasn't cutting it.


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

It's set that way so you won't take it over 30mph during break-in. If you do, the warranty voids itself. 

Oh, and the break-in period is 36,000 miles.

It's all in the manual. Take a look.


----------



## GTO676 (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks I'll try to keep it under 30.......C'mon.......................What's the real answer does everybody else experience this also?


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Did u read our posts? You have two ways to change it already, how many do u want?


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

Once your car has started and all the normal diagnostics are complete (DIC is not still "booting up"), press the MODE button until the left gauge reads O/SPEED 30mph (or something very close. i'm sitting at a desk, not the car ) . You should be able to press the up arrow to increment it by 5 mph with each push. I don't know what the max is, but I set mine to scream at 95  

You can also go into the setup when the DIC is booting up and turn the alarm off completely. Should read Overspeed Chime Yes or No (once again, or something similar).


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

I think I already stated the solution, 4 posts ago. Oh wait, here it is, I guess I did. :willy: 



djdub said:


> Don't go into the settings menu at startup. Just hit mode button (at any time) until you see the O/S speed on the left screen. Now hit the up or down arrow, until it reaches the speed you want to set it to. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

djdub said:


> I think I already stated the solution, 4 posts ago. Oh wait, here it is, I guess I did. :willy:


 :lol:


----------



## GTO676 (Jun 6, 2005)

At the time of my typing the second post there wasn't a reply yet. Thank you every one for your feed back.......


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

My DIC comes up pritty quick, the wife likes it  

a car like this should not have a beeper telling you that you are driving to fast, it should have a loud speaker telling everyone else that they are driving to SLOW and to GET THE HELL OUT OF THE WAY, but that is just my oppinion.

He I just noticed I finaly broke 200 posts


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> My DIC comes up pritty quick, the wife likes it
> 
> a car like this should not have a beeper telling you that you are driving to fast, it should have a loud speaker telling everyone else that they are driving to SLOW and to GET THE HELL OUT OF THE WAY, but that is just my oppinion.
> 
> He I just noticed I finaly broke 200 posts


LOL - One of my first Mods is going to be to install my electric air horn and loudspeaker


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Duck916 said:


> It's set that way so you won't take it over 30mph during break-in. If you do, the warranty voids itself.
> 
> Oh, and the break-in period is 36,000 miles.
> 
> It's all in the manual. Take a look.


 DUCK and BARMAN........ ROFLAMAOOOOOOO LLLLLLOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: GET THE HELL OUT OF THE WAY." LLLLLOOOOOLLLLLLLL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Rtfm. :d


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Rtfm. :d


what the hell does that mean?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> what the hell does that mean?



When all else fails *R*ead *T*he *F*...ing *M*anual


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> When all else fails *R*ead *T*he *F*...ing *M*anual


 :lol:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> My DIC comes up pritty quick, the wife likes it
> 
> a car like this should not have a beeper telling you that you are driving to fast, it should have a loud speaker telling everyone else that they are driving to SLOW and to GET THE HELL OUT OF THE WAY, but that is just my oppinion.
> 
> He I just noticed I finaly broke 200 posts


Only 600 more to go and you'll be with Groucho and myself.... :lol:


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Only 600 more to go and you'll be with Groucho and myself.... :lol:


I only need 490. arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

n00bs.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> n00bs.


 :lol: :lol: ...yeah, us post whores need to stick together....everyone else hates us.....j/k :lol:


----------



## WRA (Jun 17, 2005)

130 is the maximum to set the Ospeed. That's when it is fun to hear the chime.


----------



## phantom04 (Jan 1, 2005)

the fun way is of course to run up to about 145 and have the overspeed max itself out.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

The fun thing is to set the O/S warning to 50mph and let your wife drive the car.

That's one funny-ass phone call from the side of the road.

"Honey... I think I broke the goat!"


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

djdub said:


> The fun thing is to set the O/S warning to 50mph and let your wife drive the car.
> 
> That's one funny-ass phone call from the side of the road.
> 
> "Honey... I think I broke the goat!"


That's what I did to mine, I was in the car and I kept saying...What the hell are you doing to my new car!!...Needless to say I pissed her off and it was funny as hell... :lol:


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I told my wife I was going to do that to her if she ever learned to drive a M6, needless to say she called me an azzhole


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> I told my wife I was going to do that to her if she ever learned to drive a M6, needless to say she called me an azzhole


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My wife cannot, and refuses to learn to drive stick..... Needless to say I got the stick HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

Actually I gave up begging her to have me teach her. Oh well, her loss.....


that's a shame........ :willy:  :lol: :rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Oh yea........ and the only beeping noise I get is when she's in the passanger seat telling me to slow down. God I love how loud this stereo gets.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I second that, unfortunetly my wife is going to have to learn wether she wants to or not. But man what an awsom frecken car to learn on, unless you realy screw up you cant choke out the car in first gear.


----------

